# Need a router for BSNL evdo card and DLNA



## amjath (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi guys,

I have following devices and help me getting a router which fit my needs.

I have
A Smart TV,
Smart phone,
2 desktops,
BSNL EVDO CARD,

Need a router to connect my EVDO card, then access internet using LAN to 2 desktops and wifi on phone and TV.
Also need to stream movies to my smart TV using dlna.

Now suggest me a router for my needs. Also the router should be bittorrent compatible.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## amjath (Sep 15, 2012)

Bump let's have the bit torrent compatibility as optional


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 15, 2012)

Asus RT-N13U | Router | Flipkart.com


----------



## amjath (Sep 15, 2012)

So I cannot use evdo and torrenting same time since it has only 1 USB right. If I want to use simultaneously I need 2 USB isn't it.


----------



## Renny (Sep 15, 2012)

^Those are expensive, mostly >5K. Does your EVDO device have a card slot?


----------



## amjath (Sep 15, 2012)

dont know im just planning to change to EVDO from wired internet so just wanted to buy a router first. EVDO card is from BSNL


Edit: it seems it has one

Dude suggest any router I ll see to that

what do u think about this one 

*www.realtonetech.com/product/3g-router/64-3g-wireless-router.html


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 16, 2012)

^^that is not meant for home users.it will be very costly & i doubt you can even find it here.


----------



## amjath (Sep 16, 2012)

Oh no so I think I need to go for the Asus which is posted above eh


----------



## funskar (Sep 16, 2012)

Asus RT-N13U 3G / DSL Wireless N Router Print Server for 3k


----------



## Renny (Sep 16, 2012)

*Two USB port Routers on Flipkart*


>Look at *THIS* one. A reviewer has also mentioned that its ideal for BSNL EVDO usage, but it has only one RJ-45 port.


----------



## amjath (Sep 16, 2012)

Oh no I very much appreciate ur help. But is it possible to share internet to desktops with one LAN output port. Thanks for ur big help dude.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 17, 2012)

to share internet the system must have 2 networks(2 lans/2 wifi/1lan & 1wifi).


----------



## amjath (Sep 17, 2012)

Then I have to either drop evdo and continue my broadband or drop torrent idea using router. Anyways thx everyone for enlighten my knowledge and for all ur help


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 17, 2012)

you can use evdo as well as torrent but it will need one pc(for torrent downloading) along with 3g router.


----------



## amjath (Sep 17, 2012)

I meant when no PC running only router, evdo and harddisk connected to router


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 17, 2012)

why not get an intel atom setup?single core atom+mobo kit will cost ~3200.install 2gb laptop ram for ~700,attach a hard disk,put it in a small cabinet & you got yourself a 50w full pc system to run torrents.


----------



## amjath (Sep 17, 2012)

I already got a Pentium 4 old PC but I need a extra monitor. Ok now I'll use my old PC and evdo here


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 17, 2012)

why extra monitor?use remote desktop to access & run the old pc from your new pc/laptop,very easy.


----------



## amjath (Sep 17, 2012)

I did not think of this but what if it is Linux please suggest for that too


----------

